# Tanning



## 50caliber (Jun 16, 2013)

I was invited to hunt a friends ranch and I shot an axis. I would like to tan the hide myself. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

If you want to do it naturally, I would find a book on amazon. If you want to do it faster and come out with a better hide, you should check out Wildlife Artist Supply Company. I have used their True-Tan kits to tan a deer hide, a snake hide and a rabbit hide. The kit comes with instructions that are pretty easy to follow. The deer and rabbit hides that I tanned came out super soft with no loss of hair. The snake hide is hanging in my office, it's about 10 years old and still isn't bleached out or dry looking at all.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

IMHO, if you want it to be nice and soft spend the $100 and have it done professionally.
The down side it takes 6-8 months to get back.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/


----------

